

Samsung face EU sanctions despite dropping FRAND injuction requests - josephlord
http://arstechnica.com/apple/2012/12/samsung-may-still-face-eu-sanctions-after-dropping-apple-injunction-requests/

======
josephlord
This is longer and more detailed article but it's by Florian Mueller who I
know many dislike and/or believe to be biased. Its also too heavy on the "I
told you so aspects." although I don't see anything that looks incorrect:

[http://www.fosspatents.com/2012/12/european-commission-to-
is...](http://www.fosspatents.com/2012/12/european-commission-to-issue-
statement.html)

